
Google's Gmail Ai Is Completing My Sentences - JSeiko
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVEXzy5jbjg
======
rococode
Looks like this has been in experimental mode since around May (as "Gmail
Smart Compose"). I only noticed it a couple of days ago so I guess they've
decided it's ready to roll out to production! It's surprisingly quite
accurate, although I personally haven't gotten used to it enough to
reflexively hit Tab when a correct suggestion shows up.

